# Lautsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch



## Patapon (23. Juni 2018)

*Lautsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Hi da meine altes System Speedlink Gravity 2.1 nach knapp über 10 Jahren das zeitliche gesegnet hat, bin ich auf der Suche nach was neuem, was ebenbürtig bzw. sogar besser ist. Trotz leisem Brummen/Rauschen war ich zufrieden, da ich sie selten benutzt habe (spiele mit Kopfhörern), die waren schön laut und der Bass war gut.

Meine Anforderungen:

Preis 50 - 100 €
Betrieb an einer Soundblaster Z
Minimum 2.0 bis 2.1 System
Lautsprecher nicht zu groß, weil sie auf den Schreibtisch neben meinem 23 Zoll Monitor aufgestellt werden, am besten die gleiche Größe wie meine alten Gravity. *(Geschätzte Lautsprechergröße Breite: 10-11cm x Höhe: 14-17cm)*
Einsatzgebiet: Gaming, Musik, Filme
Ab und zu mal das Zimmer beschallen (nicht zu laut, dass die Nachbarn kommen), für Kinderlieder & Musik hören kann


----------



## Tech (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Ich hätte auch gern eine Lustsprecherin auf meinem Schreibtisch.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Schau dir mal die Mackie CR3 Paar ab €' '89,-- (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland oder die Edifier Studio 1280T Paar ab €' '87,88 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland an


----------



## Patapon (25. Juni 2018)

Da hat die Autokorrektur zugeschlagen



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Mackie CR3 Paar ab €'*'89,-- (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland oder die Edifier Studio 1280T Paar ab €'*'87,88 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland an



Beide scheinen ebenbürtig zu sein, bei den AMAZON Reviews scheint es gerechtfertigte negative Punkte zu geben. Zu welchem tendierst du?
Ist jetzt ein Unterschied zu meinem alten 2.1 System zu diesem 2.0, immerhin fehlt ja die Bassbox.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Die Edifier haben etwas mehr Volumen und so spielen sie auch. Der Klang ist voller, geht etwas tiefer. Sind auf dem Schreibtisch auch etwas flexibler, da sie die Bassöffnung vorne haben!


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Edifier haben etwas mehr Volumen und so spielen sie auch. Der Klang ist voller, geht etwas tiefer.



Was hat das Volumen damit zu tun? Das ist mehr ne Sache der verwendeten Chassis und deren Abstimmung. Klein und tief geht, genauso wie groß und weniger tief! Nur klein, tief und laut geht nicht - ist aber am Tisch normal auch nicht so wild.



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Sind auf dem Schreibtisch auch etwas flexibler, da sie die Bassöffnung vorne haben!



Auch hier, warum? Bass wird kugelförmig abgestrahlt. Solange man die Box nicht unmittelbar an die Wand stellt (was eh immer Mist ist), ist die Flexibilität nicht von der Position der Bassreflexöffnung abhängig. DIe Position der Öffnung ist nicht ganz egal, aber aus anderen Gründen, die in der untersten Einsteigerklasse eigentlich egal sein dürften.


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was hat das Volumen damit zu tun?


Physik




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Auch hier, warum? Bass wird kugelförmig abgestrahlt. Solange man die Box nicht unmittelbar an die Wand stellt (was eh immer Mist ist), ist die Flexibilität nicht von der Position der Bassreflexöffnung abhängig. DIe Position der Öffnung ist nicht ganz egal, aber aus anderen Gründen, die in der untersten Einsteigerklasse eigentlich egal sein dürften.



Die meisten Schreibtische die ich bisher genutzt habe standen an der Wand, mag sein, dass andere User da anders sind. Hier bekommt man es bei einer vorderen Bassöffnung nicht ganz so schnell mit Noden oder dumpfen Ton zu tun.


----------



## Patapon (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Physik
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In der Tat steht mein Schreibtisch an der Wand und somit wären die Boxen auch an der Wand ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht für die Edifier?


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Physik





Ja, die Physik setzt hier Grenzen, aber die Physik von Lautsprechern sollte man auch verstehen bevor man sowas schreibt! Die Physik steht dem Vorhaben Bass aus verhältnismäßig kleinen Gehäusen zu holen an keiner Stelle im Weg! Zumindest solange es nicht übertrieben wird.

Der durch das Chassis gegebene Hubraum bestimmt wie laut es bei einer bestimmten Frequenz werden kann. Das Boxenvolumen spielt hier gar nicht mit rein.

Kleine Boxen brauchen für gewöhnlich mehr Leistung als große um eine bestimmte Lautstärke zu erreichen, kleine Chassis brauchen einen größeren Hub um die selbe Lautstärke wie ein größeres zu erreichen - das ist Physik!

Bei den Lautsprechern stehen die Parameter Wirkungsgrad, untere Grenzfrequenz und Größe in Abhängigkeit zueinander. Man kann nicht alles haben, sondern die Erfüllung zweier dieser Parameter erfordern Kompromisse beim dritten. Im Fall von Boxen fürs Nahfeld wird normalerweise ein Kompromiss zu Lasten des Wirkungsgrades gemacht. Was völlig in Ordnung ist, weil die max Lautstärke nicht das wichtigste Entwicklungsziel ist. Meine eigenen, erreichen mit nem 3" Chassis rd 40Hz - werden aber eben nicht wirklich laut. Die kommerziell vertriebenen treiben das für gewöhnlich nicht so sehr auf die Spitze und verzichten untenrum auf ein bissle um dafür lauter zu werden. Alles eine Frage der Priorisierung!

Solange man es nicht übertreibt und eine 2l Box auf 20 Hz Grenzfrequenz trimmen will, spricht nix dagegen aus kleinen Boxen tiefen Bass zu holen!



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die meisten Schreibtische die ich bisher genutzt habe standen an der Wand, mag sein, dass andere User da anders sind. Hier bekommt man es bei einer vorderen Bassöffnung nicht ganz so schnell mit Noden oder dumpfen Ton zu tun.



Keine Widerrede was das erste betrifft. Aber einer Bassreflexöffnung einer Kleinstbox reicht für gewöhnlich ein Abstand zur Wand von wenigen Zentimetern. Den Platz kann man in 99% aller Fälle schaffen. Schon alleine wenn man die Box ein wenig anwinkelt oder um Platz für die Verkabelung zu schaffen. Deswegen ist das kein Problem.

Thema Raummoden usw.: Das ist im Nahfeld nicht so tragisch, weil man nicht so laut hört, als dass ein normal großer Raum wirklich zu dröhnen anfängt. Das hohe Maß an Direktschall macht einen deutlich unkritischer bzgl. der Raumeigenschaften.

Was es auch zu bedenken gilt - und leider die wenigsten tun - ein im Bass linear abgestimmter Lautsprecher macht so dicht an der Wand immer Probleme, egal wo die Bassreflexöffnung sitzt (oder ob es überhaupt eine gibt) und egal ob irgendwelche Raumresonanzen angeregt werden, weil die Wand für eine deutliche Verstärkung des kugelförmig abgestrahlten Basses sorgt! Die Tischplatte tut dasselbe nochmal und schon hat man einen schönen Matschsound beieinander. 

Zielführend sind Lautsprecher, die von vorneherein mit einer Kompensation der Aufstellungssituation ausgestattet sind. Dafür wird ein früh, sanft abfallender Bass nötig. Den kann man bei Genelec z.B. per Ortsfilter einstellen oder an den vorhandenen Lautsprechern indem man die Öffnung verschließt (mit nem Lappen - reversibel, einfach ausprobieren) oder auch indem man das Bassreflexrohr verlängert. Ersteres sorgt für weniger Tiefgang + einer sanft fallenden Kurve im Bass, letzteres für tieferen, sanft fallenden Bass. Beides ist reversibel ausprobierbar, hör- und messbar um es zu verifizieren. 



Patapon schrieb:


> In der Tat steht mein Schreibtisch an der Wand und somit wären die Boxen auch an der Wand ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht für die Edifier?



Weder noch (s.o.), hör dir die in Frage kommenden Boxen an und entscheide das am Besten selbst. Boxen klingen nunmal alle unterschiedlich, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden, da kann man nicht viel auf Testberichte (und schon gar nicht auf solche bei amazon) geben. Versuch macht kluch!


----------



## Berky (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Ich finde das Thema interessant, welche physikalischen Veränderungen passieren hier, ob man jetzt eine Box sehr nahe oder im richtigen Abstand zur Wand stellt? Hast du grad links zu Hand ? Wenn es nicht lange dauert darfst es mir auch gerne erklären ?  Entkopplung ist auch ein grosses Thema, stimmts? Aber das verstehe ich


----------



## Patapon (10. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Also ich habe endlich vor kurzem die Edifiert 1280T bestelllt und geleifert bekommen und die Boxen sind für mich viel zu groß .

Was it den bitte an meiner Anforderung nicht zu verstehen gewesen 



Patapon schrieb:


> Lautsprecher nicht zu groß, weil sie auf den Schreibtisch neben meinem  23 Zoll Monitor aufgestellt werden, am besten die gleiche Größe wie  meine alten Gravity.


*
Lautsprecher nicht zu groß,*
*am besten die gleiche Größe wie  meine alten Gravity.*

Muss die jetzt leider zurück schicken, total falsch beraten worden hier


----------



## FetterKasten (10. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Es wär ja nicht zu viel verlangt sich vorher die Maße anzuschauen oder?
Immerhin ist das ein gratis Forum und kein Hifi-Händler


----------



## Patapon (11. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Es wär ja nicht zu viel verlangt sich vorher die Maße anzuschauen oder?
> Immerhin ist das ein gratis Forum und kein Hifi-Händler



Ich habe mich darauf verlassen hier gut beraten zu werden und das die Leute "ordentlich" lesen und verstehen, bevor sie mir Sachen empfehlen, wenn ich schon genaue Angaben mache, was meine Kriterien sind.

Es ging mir auhc nicht darum hier Hifi Händler Beratung zu bekommen.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (11. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Das ist leider nicht der Fall, 95% der Leute plappern nur nach was sie irgendwo aufgeschnappt haben egal ob es zu den Anforderungen passt oder nicht. Ganz typisches Verhalten in Foren. 

Das Ergebnis ist dann sowas wie hier und sicherlich nicht deine Schuld. Für eine richtige Empfehlung wäre es aber Hilfreich wenn du die Maße der Gravity verrätst.


----------



## JackA (11. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Wenn man keine Maße angibt, kein Bild vom Hörplatz liefert und auch sich sonst über genannte Produkte nicht informiert, dann ist man selbst Schuld, wenn man das falsche kauft.
Wie schon erwähnt zahlst du hier nichts für Beratung und hast auch schlechten Input (wie die meisten, die Audio-Equiment suchen) geliefert. Also mal selbst bei der Nase packen, denn "klein" ist keine Maßeinheit, denn im Verhältnis sind die 1280T Winzlinge unter den Aktiv-Monitoren. https://i.ytimg.com/vi/juJ4ct9_Y_Q/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## Patapon (11. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Das ist leider nicht der Fall, 95% der Leute plappern nur nach was sie irgendwo aufgeschnappt haben egal ob es zu den Anforderungen passt oder nicht. Ganz typisches Verhalten in Foren.
> 
> Das Ergebnis ist dann sowas wie hier und sicherlich nicht deine Schuld. Für eine richtige Empfehlung wäre es aber Hilfreich wenn du die Maße der Gravity verrätst.



Die Maße habe ich nicht mehr, weil ich die Lautsprecher vor Monaten weggeschmissen hatte, habe Sie aber im Eingangsthread verlinkt gehabt damit man ne Vorstellung hat.



Patapon schrieb:


> Hi da meine altes System Speedlink Gravity 2.1 nach knapp über 10 Jahren das zeitliche gesegnet hat, bin ich auf der Suche nach was neuem, was ebenbürtig bzw. sogar besser ist. Trotz leisem Brummen/Rauschen war ich zufrieden, da ich sie selten benutzt habe (spiele mit Kopfhörern), die waren schön laut und der Bass war gut.



Nochmal der Link Speedlink Gravity 2.1 , jetzt mal ganz ehrlich für nen Schreibtisch sind die Dinger "Edifier" doch zu groß, weder bei meinen Bekannten, Freunden, Kollegen, Nachbarn und Verwandten habe ich auf ihren Schreibtischen am PC solch große Lautsprecher gesehen.


----------



## Patapon (11. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Maße angibt, kein Bild vom Hörplatz liefert und auch sich sonst über genannte Produkte nicht informiert, dann ist man selbst Schuld, wenn man das falsche kauft.
> Wie schon erwähnt zahlst du hier nichts für Beratung und hast auch schlechten Input (wie die meisten, die Audio-Equiment suchen) geliefert. Also mal selbst bei der Nase packen, denn "klein" ist keine Maßeinheit, denn im Verhältnis sind die 1280T Winzlinge unter den Aktiv-Monitoren. https://i.ytimg.com/vi/juJ4ct9_Y_Q/maxresdefault.jpg



Wie bereits erwähnt hatte ich die Maaße nicht mehr, weil vor Monaten weggeschmissen, hatte aber extra meine alten Lautsprecher verlinkt.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (11. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Um Hilfe bezüglich einer kaufberatung zu bitten ist vollkommen okay, aber wir sollen jetzt das Internet durchforsten in der Hoffnung irgendwo n Handbuch oder sonst was zu finden wo die Maße von den creative joghurtbechern stehen weil du zu faul dafür bist? Nö, das kannste schon selber machen. 

Alternativ kannst du auch den max. Platz auf deinem Schreibtisch ausmessen,einfach irgendwas damit man nen Ansatz hat wie groß die Lautsprecher sein dürfen, die edifier sind nämlich wirklich eher klein verglichen mit dem Rest der sonst so empfohlen wird.

Ach und bezüglich der Aussage niemand habe so große Lautsprecher bei sich stehen: So sieht das ganze bei mir aus!


----------



## Razer1975 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Habe selber die Edifier 1280T auf dem Schreibtisch stehen. Aber wenn diese dir zu groß sind,
währe das was für dich.

Logitech Z533 2.1 60W RMS schwarz - 2.1 Systeme | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

oder etwas besser,  die Satelliten sind halt dann wieder bisschen größer als die von Logitech:

Edifier C2X 2.1 System 53W RMS schwarz - 2.1 Systeme | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Zappaesk (12. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Hab eben herzhaft gelacht. Der TS macht keine Angaben zur maximalen Größe, die für ihn in Ordnung wäre, informiert sich gar nicht darüber was er da bestellt und am Ende ist die Community Schuld... Geil!


----------



## Patapon (12. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Um Hilfe bezüglich einer kaufberatung zu bitten ist vollkommen okay, aber wir sollen jetzt das Internet durchforsten in der Hoffnung irgendwo n Handbuch oder sonst was zu finden wo die Maße von den creative joghurtbechern stehen weil du zu faul dafür bist? Nö, das kannste schon selber machen.
> 
> Alternativ kannst du auch den max. Platz auf deinem Schreibtisch ausmessen,einfach irgendwas damit man nen Ansatz hat wie groß die Lautsprecher sein dürfen, die edifier sind nämlich wirklich eher klein verglichen mit dem Rest der sonst so empfohlen wird.
> 
> Ach und bezüglich der Aussage niemand habe so große Lautsprecher bei sich stehen: So sieht das ganze bei mir aus!



Wusste gar nicht das es jetzt Mode ist überdimensionierte Lautsprecher sich an den PC anzuschließen, bin seit C64 Zeiten dabei, nur 1 mal in den Ende 90er hatte ich mal für 2 Jahre meinen PC via AUX an meine Anlage angeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patapon (12. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



Razer1975 schrieb:


> Habe selber die Edifier 1280T auf dem Schreibtisch stehen. Aber wenn diese dir zu groß sind,
> währe das was für dich.
> 
> Logitech Z533 2.1 60W RMS schwarz - 2.1 Systeme | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software
> ...




 *Vielen Dank für deinen konstruktiven Beitrag*

- Die Logitech Z533 2.1 6 sind für mich interessant, weil sie 2.1 sind

Was haltet ihr von denen ??
- Creative GigaWorks T20 Series II Lautsprecher 2.0
- Bose Companion 2 Serie III Multimedia


----------



## DuckDuckStop (12. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Genau so viel wie von dem logitech plastikschrott, nichts. Da kommt klanglich einfach nichts raus so dass der Sub dann irgendwo bis 200hz spielen muss was einfach nur erbärmlich klingt. Aber da du sowieso keine Hilfe willst, sonst würdest du ja die geforderten Informationen bringen, kauf einfach was du willst.


----------



## Razer1975 (12. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Creative GigaWorks T20 Series II Lautsprecher 2.0 sind fast so hoch wie Edifier 1280T und klang schlechter.
Bose Companion 2 Serie III Multimedia laut test etwas heller von klang, aber weniger Bass als Edifier 1280T.

Diese sind um einiges besser wie die Creative und Bose: Mackie CR3 Creative Reference Multimedia Monitore (Paar): Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente

Mache mal angaben messe mal aus wie Hoch, Breit, Tief die Boxen sein dürfen.  

( Wieso bleist nicht bei den Edifier 1280T ? Lege sie halt um sind sie nicht so hoch.
Oder Wandhalterung ).


----------



## der_yappi (12. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Habe bei mir die Mackie CR4 auf dem Schreibtisch stehen. Sind etwas größer als dir CR3 die Razer1975 genannt hat.
Damit du dir ein Bild vom Größenverhältnis machen kannst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Schreibtisch ist ein BEKANT von Ikea mit 140x60 und er Monitor ein Dell U2415 mit 53cm Breite und die Maße der Mackies sind ~15,6cm x ~22,4cm x ~18,5cm (BxHxT)


----------



## Patapon (12. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Genau so viel wie von dem logitech plastikschrott, nichts. Da kommt klanglich einfach nichts raus so dass der Sub dann irgendwo bis 200hz spielen muss was einfach nur erbärmlich klingt. Aber da du sowieso keine Hilfe willst, sonst würdest du ja die geforderten Informationen bringen, kauf einfach was du willst.



Ich habe sie im Eingangsthread hinzugefügt und zwischendurch noch einmal, aber das zwischendurch ist irgendwie verschwunden ???

Hier noch einmal meine Vorstellung von den Lautsprecher Verhältnissen.
*(Geschätzte Lautsprechergröße meiner alten *Speedlink Gravity 2.1 *Breite: 10-11cm x Höhe: 14-17cm)*


----------



## Patapon (12. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



Razer1975 schrieb:


> Creative GigaWorks T20 Series II Lautsprecher 2.0 sind fast so hoch wie Edifier 1280T und klang schlechter.
> Bose Companion 2 Serie III Multimedia laut test etwas heller von klang, aber weniger Bass als Edifier 1280T.
> 
> Diese sind um einiges besser wie die Creative und Bose: Mackie CR3 Creative Reference Multimedia Monitore (Paar): Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente
> ...




Danke

Angaben:  *(Geschätzte Lautsprechergröße meiner alten *Speedlink Gravity 2.1 *Breite: 10-11cm x Höhe: 14-17cm)
*Edifier waren zu groß und zu breit


----------



## DuckDuckStop (12. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Audioengine a2+ sollten passen.


----------



## Patapon (12. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Audioengine a2+ sollten passen.



*ab 249,- €*



> Meine Anforderungen:
> 
> 
> Preis 50 - 100 €
> ...


----------



## Patapon (12. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Habe bei mir die Mackie CR4 auf dem Schreibtisch stehen. Sind etwas größer als dir CR3 die Razer1975 genannt hat.
> Damit du dir ein Bild vom Größenverhältnis machen kannst:
> 
> 
> ...



Mir sind die 103 - 110 € zu viel, mein Budget sind 50-80 Euro.
Bei AMAZON hat jemand geschrieben, das das Netzteil Brummt, habe leider gute Ohren, das ich immer Fiepen/Summen oder Brummen wahrnehme, wo andere es nicht hören, bis sie mit dem Ohr rangehen, dann hören sie das auch.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (12. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Dann nimm wieder irgendein Logitech zeugs für 50€, die haben aber auch alle 3 Dimensionen, irgendwo wirst du also nen Kompromiss eingehen müssen.


----------



## Razer1975 (13. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Tja wenn du  auf guten Sound verzichten willst und Blechbüchsensound haben willst,
dann  nimm  die .....

Logitech Z533 2.1 60W RMS schwarz - 2.1 Systeme | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software
oder
Wavemaster MX 3+ Generation 2 2.1 System 50W RMS schwarz/silber - 2.1 Systeme | Mindfactory.de

Die Wavemaster MX3 hatte ich selber mal, die Satelliten wenn man mal aufdreht  bringen keinen klaren ton raus, eher dumpf.
Der Bass wahr aber ganz gut.

Die Logitech habe ich gehört vom Kumpel, die Satelliten klarer ton aber die S und Z laute hörte sich für mich  an wie zischen.
Der Bass wahr nicht ganz so gut wie die von  Wavemaster MX3.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



Patapon schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das es jetzt Mode ist überdimensionierte Lautsprecher sich an den PC anzuschließen, bin seit C64 Zeiten dabei, nur 1 mal in den Ende 90er hatte ich mal für 2 Jahre meinen PC via AUX an meine Anlage angeschlossen



Definiere überdimensioniert!? Ordentliche Boxen am PC sind keine neue Erscheinung, sondern  eigentlich Standard bei Leuten, die gerne Musik hören, Filme schauen und sogar beim Zocken gerne einen guten Sound haben. Hier sind praktisch permanent Beratungsthreads dazu am Laufen.

Die Edifier sind nun wahrlich nicht zu groß für den Schreibtisch. Die ganzen Teile von Logitech und Konsorten sind schlicht zu klein bzw nicht so gemacht, dass da wirklich guter Ton rauskommt. Um damit laut hören zu können muss man auf den Bass komplett verzichten bzw diesen durch einen - vom Laien nicht vernünftig aufstellbaren - Subwoofer ermöglichen. Dieser muss dann bis in die Gegend um 150-200Hz mitspielen und wird noch ortbarer, das Klangbild völlig inhomogen, vor allem bei tiefen Stimmen und Instrumenten ist es sehr irritierend, wenn die bzw deren Ortung zwischen den Bechern auf dem Tisch und der Kiste unterm Tisch hin und her wechselt. 

Man könnte solch kleine Boxen realisieren, die zumindest bis 80Hz bringen, bloß sehr laut wären die dann nicht mehr. Schwer zu verkaufen...

Beim angedachten Budget muss man sich überlegen wo da guter Klang herkommen soll. So ein System besteht aus 3 Lautsprecherchassis, 3 Gehäusen, mindestens 3 Verstärkern, Netzteil(en), Terminals usw. Wenn du jetzt mal das Budget von 60€ zugrunde legst, dann darf das Zeugs quasi nichts mehr kosten. 20€ / Box inkl. Elektronik - das ist nunmal Kernschrott, egal wie man es dreht und wendet. Wenn du dann im Thread schreibst, dass du so gute Ohren hast, dann passt das nicht wirklich zueinander.

Wenn dir richtige Boxen zu groß sind, dann musst du eben mit so kleinen Böxchen leben, dann aber auch mit deren Sound - bloß ist es dann auch egal was du kaufst. Das ist alles mehr oder weniger gleich "gut". Kauf doch einfachnach Design, kommt aufs gleiche raus.


----------



## Narbennarr (13. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Das ihr dem noch helfen wollt


----------



## Patapon (13. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Definiere überdimensioniert!? Ordentliche Boxen am PC sind keine neue Erscheinung, sondern  eigentlich Standard bei Leuten, die gerne Musik hören, Filme schauen und sogar beim Zocken gerne einen guten Sound haben. Hier sind praktisch permanent Beratungsthreads dazu am Laufen.
> 
> Die Edifier sind nun wahrlich nicht zu groß für den Schreibtisch. Die ganzen Teile von Logitech und Konsorten sind schlicht zu klein bzw nicht so gemacht, dass da wirklich guter Ton rauskommt. Um damit laut hören zu können muss man auf den Bass komplett verzichten bzw diesen durch einen - vom Laien nicht vernünftig aufstellbaren - Subwoofer ermöglichen. Dieser muss dann bis in die Gegend um 150-200Hz mitspielen und wird noch ortbarer, das Klangbild völlig inhomogen, vor allem bei tiefen Stimmen und Instrumenten ist es sehr irritierend, wenn die bzw deren Ortung zwischen den Bechern auf dem Tisch und der Kiste unterm Tisch hin und her wechselt.
> 
> ...



Du und die anderen nörgler bitte ich doch höflichst noch einma meinen Eingangsthread zu lesen, für die Klickfaulen hier:



> Hi da meine altes System Speedlink Gravity 2.1  nach knapp über 10 Jahren das zeitliche gesegnet hat, bin ich auf der  Suche nach was neuem, was ebenbürtig bzw. sogar besser ist. Trotz leisem  Brummen/Rauschen war ich zufrieden, da ich sie selten benutzt habe  (spiele mit Kopfhörern), die waren schön laut und der Bass war gut.
> 
> Meine Anforderungen:
> 
> ...




Zusammenfassung:

+ Da steht nirgend das ich Audiophil bin.
+ Ich suche  was ebenbürtiges und ich benzutze die Boxen selten, wiel ich mit Kopfhöreren Spiele.

Ich verstehe gar nicht wo euer Problem bist? Die Edifier waren schlicht und einfach zu groß für mich.
Hatte angenommen das hier Erfahrene User sind die sagen, ja die Speedlink Gravity 2.1 kenne ich und dem kommt das system xyz nahe.
Und nicht was gerade voll im Trend ist "Riesenboxen" hinzustellen und alle immer Edifier Ediefier Edifier.....

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, habe mir echt mühe gegeben im Eingansthread meine ganzen Kreterien aufzuschreiben.
Noch einmal ich suche in meiner Preisklasse keine Hightech Studio Lautsprecher, siehe bitte meinen Eingangsthread.


p.s. das ich "gut" höre heißt nicht das ich Audiophil bin, ich höre wenn ich in einen Raum komme z.B. das summen von schlechten Netzteilen von Monitoren, Lampen etc. wo andere Leute erst einmal dichter an das Gerät ran müssen damit sie das Summen wahrnehmen. Zum Glück ist das nicht immer der Fall.


----------



## Razer1975 (13. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Ich habe dir oben 2 Boxensysteme 2.1 gepostet die in deiner Preisklasse sind.
Was besseres wirst in dieser 2.1  Preisklasse nicht finden geschweige von 2.0 Soundboxen. 
Noch dazu bei so kleinen Boxen.
Ich weiß echt nicht was du suchst  ???

Wieso kaufst dir nicht wieder das gleiche Speedlink Gravity 2.1 ??? 
Lautsprecher Speedlink Gravity 2.1 PC in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Ibbenbueren | Lautsprecher & Kopfhoerer gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


Ich bin jetzt hier raus, wenn einer nicht weiß was er will soll er selber suchen.... einfach mal Googlen ... hilft bestimmt.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Das Problem ist nicht, dass dir die Boxen zu groß sind. Das Problem ist, dass du in deinem Startthread die Größenangabe erst im Nachhinein angegeben hast (irgendwelche Boxen zu nennen, die vermutlich keiner der hier hat ist keine konkrete Angabe - ein bissle Mühe darf man sich als TS schon geben) und für deinen Fehlkauf die Berater hier verantwortlich machst - dazu in einem mehr als unangebrachten Ton.

Wenn du die hier genannten Tipps (übrigens net "alle immer Edifier Ediefier Edifier"... ich find die z.B. furchtbar und würde mir die nicht antun) blind bestellst, ohne dich vorher zu informieren, was du da eigentlich bestellst und wie groß das ist, dann ist das ganz sicher deine eigene Schuld und nicht die der User hier. Die Annahme der Vorschläge ist deine eigene Entscheidung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



Razer1975 schrieb:


> Tja wenn du  auf guten Sound verzichten willst und Blechbüchsensound haben willst,
> dann  nimm  die .....
> 
> Logitech Z533 2.1 60W RMS schwarz - 2.1 Systeme | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software


Paßt doch super zur Elta HiFi-Anlage.



Patapon schrieb:


> p.s. das ich "gut" höre heißt nicht das ich  Audiophil bin, ich höre wenn ich in einen Raum komme z.B. das summen von  schlechten Netzteilen von Monitoren, Lampen etc. wo andere Leute erst  einmal dichter an das Gerät ran müssen damit sie das Summen wahrnehmen.  Zum Glück ist das nicht immer der Fall.


 Armer Kerl.
Ich bin froh, daß ich keine Spulen mehr schwingen und Lampendrosseln brummen höre.


----------



## Patapon (13. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



Razer1975 schrieb:


> Ich habe dir oben 2 Boxensysteme 2.1 gepostet die in deiner Preisklasse sind.
> Was besseres wirst in dieser 2.1  Preisklasse nicht finden geschweige von 2.0 Soundboxen.
> Noch dazu bei so kleinen Boxen.
> Ich weiß echt nicht was du suchst  ???
> ...



Na vielen Dank mich auf gebrauchte Lautsprecher systeme hinzuweisen, die Wahrscheinlich auch bald das zeitliche segnen und somit Geldverschwendung .
wären.

Die zwei Systeme werde ich mir auch anschauen, sobald ich Zeit habe.


----------



## JackA (13. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht fÃ¼r Schreibtisch*

Genius SW-HF2.1 1700 2.1Kanaele 45W Holz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Trust Vigor 2.1 Holz Lautsprechersystem mit Subwoofer: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



Patapon schrieb:


> Na vielen Dank mich auf gebrauchte Lautsprecher systeme hinzuweisen, die Wahrscheinlich auch bald das zeitliche segnen und somit Geldverschwendung .


 Daß die Speedlink nur laut und sonst nichts sind, hätte man wissen können.
Für Dein Budget gibt es nun mal nur Brüllwürfel.

Ich hab die Creative T20 und bin sehr zufrieden damit:
Creative GigaWorks T20 Series II ab €' '63,90 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.

Da hab ich schon mal einige Kubikmeter Luft mit beschallt bei einem Seminargruppentreffen.
Man hat etwas zu viel Bässe und zu wenig Mitten und Höhen, dafür gibt es Klangregler. 

Natürlich darf man kein HiFi erwarten wie bei meiner alten Panasonic-Anlage.
Die bringt 30Hz -20.000Hz linear mit +/-1,5dB.
Auch das Kassettendeck schafft mit Metallbändern ansehnliche Werte von 30Hz bis 15kHz.
Aber da waren die Endstufen auch noch handgeschnitzt und persönlich abgeglichen.

Mehr gibt es nicht für die Anforderungen,
eventuell noch die T40:
Creative GigaWorks T40 Series II ab €' '100,79 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.

Die Haiser werden Dir zu groß sein:
HAISER 137453696 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Patapon (13. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht fÃ¼r Schreibtisch*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Genius SW-HF2.1 1700 2.1Kanaele 45W Holz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> Trust Vigor 2.1 Holz Lautsprechersystem mit Subwoofer: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer




Wow vielen Dank, genau solche Tipps habe ich gebraucht 

Zu engeren Auswahl stehen jetzt
1.Genius SW-HF2.1 1700 2.1Kanaele 45W Holz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
2. creative T20 Amazon.de:Kundenrezensionen: Creative GigaWorks T20 Series II Lautsprecher 2.0
3. creative T30 Amazon.de:Kundenrezensionen: Creative T30-2.0 Lautsprechersystem mit NFC-Funktion, schwarz
4. logitech z533 Logitech Z533 Multimedia Lautsprechersystem Schwarz: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi ?
5. CR3 https://www.amazon.de/Mackie-CR3-Creative-Reference-Multimedia/dp/B00NTVS72U
6. CR4 https://www.thomann.de/de/mackie_cr4.htm
7. Bose companion 2 https://www.amazon.de/Bose-Companion-Multimedia-Lautsprechersystem-schwarz/dp/B00CL83JVQ


----------



## der_yappi (13. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Wobei die Mackies (beide / also CR3 und CR4) ja wieder nicht mehr in deine Vorgabe von der Größe passen.
Die sind größenmäßig beide so in etwa wie die abgelehnten Edifier.


----------



## Patapon (13. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Wobei die Mackies (beide / also CR3 und CR4) ja wieder nicht mehr in deine Vorgabe von der Größe passen.
> Die sind größenmäßig beide so in etwa wie die abgelehnten Edifier.



Danke für den Hinweis, dachte die sind kleiner weil sie ja explizit genannt wurden, als ich schrieb das ich kleinere suche.


----------



## der_yappi (13. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



Patapon schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, dachte die sind kleiner weil sie ja explizit genannt wurden, als ich schrieb das ich kleinere suche.



Habe in meinem Text zu den Mackie CR4 aber explizit die Maße angegeben  und auch Bilder gezeigt damit man erkennen kann wie große die sind...
Einfach um zu zeigen wie die wirken und das auch solche "großen" Lautsprecher auf einem Schreibtisch Platz haben.



der_yappi schrieb:


> Habe bei mir die Mackie CR4 auf dem Schreibtisch stehen. Sind etwas größer als dir CR3 die Razer1975 genannt hat.
> Damit du dir ein Bild vom Größenverhältnis machen kannst:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patapon (14. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Habe in meinem Text zu den Mackie CR4 aber explizit die Maße angegeben  und auch Bilder gezeigt damit man erkennen kann wie große die sind...
> Einfach um zu zeigen wie die wirken und das auch solche "großen" Lautsprecher auf einem Schreibtisch Platz haben.



ja das hast du, ich kann mir unter den zahlen immer keine echte größe vorstellen, muss wohl aus dem papier ausschneiden und hinstellen


----------



## John_Wick (15. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

In den Baumarkt fahren sich ne schöne Holzplatte (Eiche/Buche) zurechtsägen lassen. Am besten eine die etwas Breiter und Tiefer ist. Mit feinem Schleifpapier abschleifen, Kanten brechen, imprägnieren, vernünftige Beine drunter schrauben und fertig. Schon hat man einen Schreibtisch der stabil und groß ist. Kein Schnickschnack sondern einfach Platz und genug Fläche.
Da passen dann auch vernünftige Boxen und ein großer Monitor drauf!

Samson MediaOne BT4 – Musikhaus Thomann

Gute Boxen für wenig Geld.


----------



## eraser51 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



John_Wick schrieb:


> In den Baumarkt fahren sich ne schöne Holzplatte (Eiche/Buche) zurechtsägen lassen. Am besten eine die etwas Breiter und Tiefer ist. Mit feinem Schleifpapier abschleifen, Kanten brechen, imprägnieren, vernünftige Beine drunter schrauben und fertig. Schon hat man einen Schreibtisch der stabil und groß ist. Kein Schnickschnack sondern einfach Platz und genug Fläche.
> Da passen dann auch vernünftige Boxen und ein großer Monitor drauf!
> 
> Samson MediaOne BT4 – Musikhaus Thomann
> ...



hi!

da ich mir nen neuen rechner anschaffe:

gibts sowas auch kleiner für den Schreibtisch?
die sehen recht groß aus.

habe grade 2.1 soundsystem  von creative von früher, die sind locker 10 jahre alt und bräuchten ein update.
Jemand akutelle empfehlungen?

brauch ich da zwingend eine soundkarte oder reicht eine gute mainboard mit onboard sound?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (19. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Lies dir doch einfach mal den thread durch, da wurden wirklich mehr als genug Alternativen genannt.


----------



## Ericius (20. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Und die Maße stehen auch spätestens beim Klick auf den Link mit dabei. Einfach mal n Gliedermaßstab oder n Geodreieck in die Hand nehmen. Oder sollen die Leute hier auch noch die Bestellung für euch aufgeben? Bei manchen Threads kann man sich nur wundern


----------



## John_Wick (20. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



eraser51 schrieb:


> gibts sowas auch kleiner für den Schreibtisch? brauch ich da zwingend eine soundkarte oder reicht eine gute mainboard mit onboard sound?



Gibt es auch kleiner. z.B. Samson MediaOne BT3.
Guter Onboard Sound reicht oft aus. Wenn du nicht grade was professionelles mit Audio vorhast versteht sich. Ansonsten würde ich maximal ne externe Soundkarte kaufen.


----------



## Patapon (20. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



eraser51 schrieb:


> hi!
> 
> da ich mir nen neuen rechner anschaffe:
> 
> ...



Also ich habe mir jetzt am Sonntag bei Alternate Die Creative T20 bestellt mit Masterpass Gutschein spart man noch einmal 25 €, ausschlaggebend war für mich aber die Größe der Lautsprecher.
Es ist wohl gerade Inn sich fette große Lautsprecher auf den Tisch hinzustellen, aber ich bin ein praktischer Mensch, wie gesagt bin kein Audiophiler und benutze sie selten, da ich mit Kopfhörer spiele.


----------



## JackA (20. August 2018)

*AW: Lautsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

-Doppelpost-


----------



## JackA (20. August 2018)

*AW: Lautsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

1. Inn ist ein Fluss.
2. In ist gerade, auf Klangqualität keinen Wert mehr zu legen, Hauptsache das Design stimmt. Somit gehst du mit dem Trend.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9FDRfFWJty8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patapon (20. August 2018)

*AW: Lautsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> 1. Inn ist ein Fluss.
> 2. In ist gerade, auf Klangqualität keinen Wert mehr zu legen, Hauptsache das Design stimmt. Somit gehst du mit dem Trend.




Danke für das Video, somit scheine ich alles richtig gemacht zu haben, für meine Zwecke ausreichend.
Ich habe ja im Eingangsthema geschrieben, dass ich mit meiner Speedlink 2.1 Konstellation zufrieden war.


----------



## FetterKasten (20. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



Patapon schrieb:


> Es ist wohl gerade Inn sich fette große Lautsprecher auf den Tisch hinzustellen, ...



Das hier ist ein Forum, in dem die Mitglieder überdurchschnittlich viel Ahnung haben im Vergleich zur ahnungslosen Allgemeinheit.

Genauso wenig werden deshalb hier Medion-Fertig-PCs empfohlen, sondern ordentliche Zusammenstellungen, wo man mehr fürs Geld bekommt.

Wenn du damit nicht klar kommst, dann frag gar nicht erst, sondern geh in den nächsten Media Markt und kauf dir die Lautsprecher, die am schönsten aussehen und die Größe passt.
Für Windows-Soundeffekte oder um Stimmen auf Youtube zu verstehen, reicht das alles aus.

Aber du kannst hier kaum erwarten, dass man dir empfiehlt, ob Pest oder Cholera besser ist.


----------



## Patapon (21. August 2018)

*AW: Lustsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Das hier ist ein Forum, in dem die Mitglieder überdurchschnittlich viel Ahnung haben im Vergleich zur ahnungslosen Allgemeinheit.
> 
> Genauso wenig werden deshalb hier Medion-Fertig-PCs empfohlen, sondern ordentliche Zusammenstellungen, wo man mehr fürs Geld bekommt.
> 
> ...



Warum so salty 

Also in den Foren Regeln/AGBs steht nicht drinnen, das man sich nur explizit dann ans Forum wenden darf, wenn man nur "Hightech" haben möchte bzw. Fragen zu "Hightech" hat.
Ich habe auch nie behauptet das ich Hightech haben möchte, eher im Gegenteil, manche haben 1. halt nicht das Geld um "Hightech" zu kaufen und 2. auch nicht den Platz um fette "riesen" Lautsprecher sich da auf den Tisch zu stellen.
Als Beispiel möchte ich auch mal nennen, dass immer hier viele das Zalman Z1 Micro empfehlen, welche sich persönlich fürchterlich fand und mich dann für ein andere besseres und komfortableres Mic entschieden hatte.

Dank dem Forum bin ich auf die creative T20 gekommen, Preislich genau das was ich haben wollte und von der Größe noch "akzeptabel" für mich, das Design ist mir wurscht.


 Vielen Dank an alle die mir bei meinem Problem helfen konnten.


----------



## Patapon (29. August 2018)

*AW: Lautsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Kurzes Feedback, habe die *Creative T20* und bin voll zufrieden in Punkto Kosten, Sound, Platzbedarf, passt sehr gut zu meinen Anforderungen.


----------



## Lotto (2. September 2018)

*AW: Lautsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> 2. In ist gerade, auf Klangqualität keinen Wert mehr zu legen, Hauptsache das Design stimmt. Somit gehst du mit dem Trend.



Naja aber das ist doch in vielen Bereichen so, dass der Normaluser (in Bezug auf das spezielle Produkt) schon mit weitaus weniger zufrieden ist als der Enthusiast.
Und beim Klang kommt ja noch hinzu, dass sowas subjektiv anders wahrgenommen wird bzw. wenn man keinen Vergleich hat vermisst man halt auch nix.

Gilt halt nicht nur bei Technik. Kannst du auch auf Nahrungsmittel übertragen. Manche Arbeitkollegen können beim Essen nichtmal am Geschmack erkennen ob es Rinder- oder Schweinehack ist... Bei Schokolade wird zur Milka gegriffen, welche kaum nach Schokolade schmeckt, sondern nur noch nach Zuckermasse. Kommt man denen dann mit Bitterschokolade, wo man tatsächlich noch Schokolade in all seinen Noten schmecken kann, wird gleich das Gesicht verzogen.

Jeder legt halt andere Prioritäten in seinem Leben.

Ich persönlich brauch auch nicht den perfekten Klang. Solange nichts rauscht, brummt oder verzerrt klingt ist es für mich in Ordnung. Sitz hier selbst vor 15-Euro Boxen von Logitech und finde die voll in Ordnung.


----------



## Narbennarr (2. September 2018)

*AW: Lautsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Wen dem so ist brauch man keine seitenlange Beratung, sondern hört sich den Quark im nächsten MM an, oder kauft was gefällt. Aber nein, stattdessen kackt man die User an, nur weil man zu blöd ist n Zollstock in die Hand zu nehmen und Artikelbeschreibungen zu lesen.


----------



## Patapon (2. September 2018)

*AW: Lautsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Wen dem so ist brauch man keine seitenlange Beratung, sondern hört sich den Quark im nächsten MM an, oder kauft was gefällt. Aber nein, stattdessen kackt man die User an, nur weil man zu blöd ist n Zollstock in die Hand zu nehmen und Artikelbeschreibungen zu lesen.



Ich wiederhole, warum so SALTY ?
In den AGBs und Forenregeln steht nichts davon, dass es hier ein Enthusiasten oder Hightech Forum ist, dass hier nur Hightech und Enthusiasten Sachen empfohlen werden bzw. gefragt werden dürfen.
Nicht jeder wohnt wie einige von euch bei den Eldis oder ist single und hat viel Geld über, nicht jeder hat viel Platz, nicht jeder kann und will sich fette Lautsprecherboxen hinstellen. 

Abgesehen davon hatte ich im Eingangsthread genau geschrieben, was ich suche, dass ich überwiegend Kopfhörer benutze bzw. selten mit Lautsprechern, das ich was ebenbürtiges zu meinem "Speedlink Gravity 2.1 " suche.
Wenn hier nur Enthusiasten und nur Profis unterwegs wären, hätten sie doch mein altes System kennen müssen?

Und von nem Mediamarkt Typen lasse ich mir nichts erzählen, das ist das unobjektivste was es gibt, zumal man eh nie einen zufassen bekommt, ich war auch zufällig bei Saturn/Mediamarkt habe aber dort keine Creative T20 gesehen.
Dank dem Forum hier bin ich auf diese Boxen gestoßen, wenn du und andere Konsorten nichts vernünftiges zur Fragestellung eines Threads beistreun kannst, dann haltet euch doch Fern von diesen Beiträgen.


----------



## Narbennarr (2. September 2018)

*AW: Lautsprecher 2.1 System gesucht für Schreibtisch*

Salty? Weil du unverschämt bist! Lässt dich von Usern beraten, die da alles freiwillig machen und maulst auch noch rum, wenn du blind kaufst. Seit 7 Jahren registriert, fast 500 Beiträge, aber nicht in der Lage ne vernünftige Anfrage zu machen...gibst zu Beginn keine Infos, erwartest das User die sich selbst holen und tust es selbst hingegen nicht.
Man hatte dir Lautsprecher empfohlen die ins Budget passen, mit unter 100€ nicht Ansatzweise was in Richtung Profi, Hightech oder wie du das sonst so betiteln willst


----------



## garfield36 (9. Oktober 2020)

Habe mir vor kurzem neue Boxen für meinen PC zugelegt. Sie passen wohl nicht für den Threadersteller, aber alle die knapp € 300.- investieren können und wollen, sind dami sehr gut bedient. Es ist erstaunlich welchen Klang die kleinen Böxchen hervorbringen. Sie sind tatsächlich sehr klein,  Abmessungen (BxHxT)102x152x133mm. Es handelt sich um die Audioengine A2+. Bin echt begeistert von den kleinen Dingern. https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07P5PTP32/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Wer mehr Bass will,  sollte jedoch über die Anschaffung eines Subwoofers nachdenken. Da gibt es von Audioengine z.B. den S8. Allerdings ist der Preis auch nicht ohne. Knapp € 400.- werden da fällig.


----------

